# Free Find my iPhone a good idea?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noted that you can not only find your iPhone, but can remotely lock it and even remote-wipe it if stolen.

But... if you have the Free Find my iPhone app on the device... and say you have a couple of iPhones and an iPad... couldn't someone steal your iPhone and remote-wipe your other devices that he didn't steal?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doesn't the app have some kind of password protection or security that is need to run it in the first place? I would hope something as powerful as an app like that would have some sort of a logon/security before you can activate functionality on a remote device.

- Merg


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

it does have password protection. And it's a good thing it's free. You realize your phone is gone, you do "find my iphone", realize it's stolen... you either call the police and they help hunt down your iphone (or iPad as in the referenced story)

http://www.examiner.com/ipad-in-long-island/police-use-apple-app-to-catch-ipad-thieves


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am pretty sure it has some kind of protection either via your Mobile Me or Apple ID... but the way some people are with their passwords... You just know some people store their Apple ID passwords in the Notes app on their iPhones...

I'm just waiting for the report where someone steals someone's iPhone and then wipes their other devices.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And it's not free for everyone. You have to have a current gen device on your account. I have a Touch 4, so was able to put it on my wife's 3GS, but if you just have a 3GS, you have to get the full MobileMe subscription at $99 a year.

For me, the usefulness is limited. I have it connected to my work email, so if I ever lost it I can log into my company's OWA server and erase it. Good for those without that option though.


----------

